# Michael Jackson.



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry if i post to many thread's guys. From now on i'll just post the finished piece.
Anyway here's Michael Jackson. 


crit would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Bursting from the seams of this virtual hall and we call the Artist Forum is that titular late King of Pop himself. Now, *I did have some crit* for your Bradley piece, but since you're trucking on, (and life has been quick for me this week) I'll save it. Here I want to point out a couple of quickies:

1. Mike had incredibly high cheekbones even _before_ his face received...adjustments. And even you faithfully reflect that on the right cheek...but the *left* cheek is flat as an iron, and that contour should be evident even in a 3/4 profile. Instead, as it is, it looks puffy and swollen.

2. That elongated ring finger makes his left hand appear crippled (while it is usually the longest finger, that distance you have is monstrous); being in the foreground of the picture, *the hand as a whole* should also be a little larger as per perspective.

Now I could write 10x as much on *what I like* about this work, but an aspiring artist such as yourself asked for crit, not praise. And...this is my last crit for you because I command myself to S.U.A.D. (Shut Up And Draw lol) more, write less.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Bursting from the seams of this virtual hall and we call the Artist Forum is that titular late King of Pop himself. Now, *I did have some crit* for your Bradley piece, but since you're trucking on, (and life has been quick for me this week) I'll save it. Here I want to point out a couple of quickies:
> 
> 1. Mike had incredibly high cheekbones even _before_ his face received...adjustments. And even you faithfully reflect that on the right cheek...but the *left* cheek is flat as an iron, and that contour should be evident even in a 3/4 profile. Instead, as it is, it looks puffy and swollen.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had trouble with the hands and the other side of his face, I'll touch it up later. Thank you for your crit cory! I'll have to practice drawing hand's I can't get the hang of them haha. Yes do some drawing's or digital art, i'd love to see them!


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

looks cool!!


----------

